# Byrd vs. Byrd vs. Byrds



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

You Decide.

Byrd

Byrd

Byrds

Again.

Byrd

Byrd

Byrds

One Last Time.

Byrd

Byrd

Byrds


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You forgot Bird:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If I must choose, I would go with William. I love early music, I'm only luke warm to jazz (especially bop), and Mcguinn's guitar always struck me as a jangly mess. Fortunately I don't really have to choose. I enjoy all of them.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm going with ye Olde Billy. I just like him better than those other two (or more in the case of the Byrds).


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

No contest really.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sympathy vote for the Byrds. Albums like "The Notorious Byrd Brothers", "Younger than Yesterday" and "Sweetheart of the Rodeo" (to name but a few) are too good to dismiss, as is likely to happen on a classical music forum.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Sympathy vote for the Byrds. Albums like "The Notorious Byrd Brothers", "Younger than Yesterday" and "Sweetheart of the Rodeo" (to name but a few) are too good to dismiss, as is likely to happen on a classical music forum.


I would agree with Notorious Byrd Brothers. I don't know enough of the jazz player (though I have heard some of his work in the past). It's hard to see most votes - particularly on a classical board - going against William Byrd.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> You forgot Bird:


Heh, heh... that was the first thing I thought of, too.

I'm one of those geeks who knows every word to the Steely Dan song "Parker's Band!" It's kind of neat that they seem to play it at most of their concerts. Being able to anticipate the words of that one (or not) kind of separates the wanna-bes from the more die-hard Dan Fans!


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Bill Byrd? William?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Joker64 said:


> Bill Byrd? William?


Who else?? (sorry, needed another question mark in order to have enough characters to fill out this post... though I suppose this parenthetical remark makes it quite unnecessary)


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Billy... no contest.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

What a good fun thread. William (Bill) Byrd, I voted. By a long mile over the other options.

Donald Byrd sounds so 70's, might be worth a listen every now and then in the car or something, when I forgot to bring the classical CD's and Donald Byrd is on radio.

The Byrds, I can't stand stuff like that.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I have to admit, Byrd sounds much better on a piano than a harpsichord. At least with Gould playing.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> I have to admit, Byrd sounds much better on a piano than a harpsichord. At least with Gould playing.


I would agree with that. Here's another great Gould interpretation:

Byrd

And for interests of neutrality, here's a smoking joint from one of Donald's early albums:

Byrd

And seeing as the Byrds songs are so short, I'll allow them two videos:

Byrds

Byrds



> It's hard to see most votes - particularly on a classical board - going against William Byrd.


I presumed so but thought it'd be interesting to test. On any other music board apart from a jazz forum I'd assume the Byrds would walk it, mainly because they are far more well known than William and Donald among the wider population.



> You forgot Bird:


A few reasons why I neglected Parker. Firstly, it's a nickname. Secondly, it's missing the vital 'y' that the others possess. Thirdly, I may be one of the few jazz fans who prefers Byrd over Bird. I do enjoy most of his stuff but sometimes those meandering bebop lines can get a bit too much. Also, theres only so many ii-V-I's a man can take in a tune, especially one at about 300 bpm.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't heard "The Byrds" (no sound on this computer, unfortunately). But I do like Donald & William. Donald for his interesting take on hard-bop (or is it be-bop?). I have two cd's of a concert he did in Paris in the late 1950's & it's excellent. I read that he went into the legal profession after that. As for William (or "Bill"), a master in his time - just hear any of his masses & you'll see why. Very rich harmonies, it sounds like more than only 3, 4 or 5 people are singing. Amazing...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_Roger and Co._ for me


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

It seems that Byrd is the word.


----------

